# Boyfriend to visit Dubai



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked before but can't seem to find any threads on it...My boyfriend is planning a 10 day visit to Dubai, when passing through immigration in DXB will he encounter any issues if he tells them he is visiting his girlfriend? Any suggestions or am I just worrying for nothing Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They don't care, tell him to say he is visiting a friend if they ask


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> They don't care, tell him to say he is visiting a friend if they ask


Agree. It is better to use the word 'friend' as opposed to being more specific and saying 'girlfriend'. Most guys go through immigration without any major hassles - they seem to ask some questions though when it comes to young women travelling on their own. I saw them giving this poor woman grief last time I went through immigration and after all the customary rudeness, they allowed her in but by then, she looked quite shaken.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hiya hun my boyfriend visited me few months ago, I was soo paranoid about the whole thing, immigration, bribing my security etc etc! he was asked to put down a contact number and that was it. I gave my friend’s number and address (a guy) so that he didn’t have to give them mine.. in my opinion, its best not to say visiting girlfriend as here it is illegal to have him stay with u… also depends if he gets his visa on arrival? Just say visiting a friend and that will be fine..


----------

